

Http://perldoc.perl.org/ (redesigned) - systems
http://perldoc.perl.org/

======
frossie
That's really nice actually. I love the highlighting and linkification on the
documentation. Not so keen on the white-on-black navigaton aids, but that's
just me.

~~~
garnet7
I also prefer low-contrast. _Especially_ for a site that's primarily docs
which you'll be reading a lot. Keep eyestrain to a minimum.

------
DanielStraight
Menu fonts too small. JavaScript warnings are a pain in the neck. Drop-down
box on the right doesn't fit in its alloted space on my computer. No attempt
at a fluid layout. Obnoxious and unexpected title bar that stays with you no
matter where you scroll. Utterly insufficient tables of content for the length
of the pages (see Special Variables). I find the code samples too small as
well. But um... other than that I like it.

------
rwolf
It's always bugged me how deficient perldocs seemed compared to php.net's
layout. Hurray for change!

